# My RUB design



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Thought I'd just show you my RUB design:








I'm not a fan of bars and giving mice cages that they can chew (I'd prefer to give them something else to chew). So I attempted to create a RUB in a slightly different way.

Vent:








I have been able to use vents that cost less than 70p each to direct air from the outside to the middle of the cage. I also choose this vent and fixture method to keep the RUB stackable. 
From the inside no holes or plastic from the RUB can be chewed as the vents cover this. The most they could chew is the inner grill that directs the air, however this is only possible if they can climb onto a toy to get to it (it wont be possible for them to hang on the vent).
In all I hope these vents are "escape proof" even with any gnawing (especially as there are 4 layers to chew through).









The rim contains what I think is an efficient air flow system, which is again chew proof as holes are protected from the mice by the RUB's own design.

Feel free to make any comments (good or bad) or ask any questions.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Those vents are great! I would add more though....lots more.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i agree that you should put some more vents on


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do you recommend adding more? is it to keep the temperature inside down?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's to avoid condensation and to let the ammonia produced by the mice escape.


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm ok thanks.
I'm considering trying to use a speaker grill (round one, they are metal and cost penny's), but cant work out how I can cut a neat enough circle


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Dremel? That's what I used to cut things out but only needed to do straight lines. However I am anything but DIY minded... :roll:


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

I used a dremel for cutting the holes for the vents, don't think it would be neat enough for the grill. Also a circle would be tricky :-/
I have some longer vents, however they are thicker, so wouldn't want to put them on top as they might prevent it being stackable. Sticking them on the side would make them highly chewable. oh the dilemma!


----------

